# Fall River Celebrates America canceled



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This is a shame for the city of Fall River

 
*Fall River Celebrates America canceled *

Updated 5 hour(s) ago 
After almost 25 years as the city's trademark summer celebration, the Fall River Area Chamber of Commerce announced Friday it is cancelling the Fall River Celebrates America Festival 2010.


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

If memory serves me correctly which at times it doesn't. Wasn't Officer Giunta shot and killed handing out parking permits in 94 for FR Celebrates America? I know I went along with my Dept to the funeral and it was pouring rain.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Giunta was giving out permits for a smaller festival at a church. There was another officer who was killed at a FR Celebrates when he fell off an embankment onto a RR track while chasing someone, or assisting in chasing someone. I can't for the life of me remember his name. Sorry.
Fra, help us out here?


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes now that you mention it. The Officer jumped the stonewall chasing someone. I think both deaths were very close together timewise


----------

